# Do all dogs need glucosamine supplements?



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Or just the large breeds?


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I currently have my 11 year old Bichon Mix Sadie on glucosamine. The vet recomended it because her arthritis is starting to bother her. 

You could see it on damp cold days, it's as though it takes a lot of effort to get off the couch. It almost looks like Sadie had a look on her face that it was going to hurt to jump off the couch. She was also slowing down on walks.

I've had her on glucosamine for a month now, and she's doing so much better. Jumping around with no effort, she's keeping up on walks.

So no, it's not just for large breeds.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it depends. Does the dog do dog sports? Does the dog have a health issue, like luxating patellas? How old is the dog? Etc.

Desi, my Poodle/Shih-Tzu mix, is 7 years old and has 2 rear luxating patellas that are pretty bad. He gets no less than 500 mg glucosamine/chondroitin/msm a day. I use an all-natural product from www.Springtimeinc.com called Joint Health Chews (comes in powder, too). You can "up" the dosage if needed without effects. Sometimes I will, when it's cold out, or if Desi has been running alot. I also have 3 other dogs....Lucy (9 years old, Poodle/Brittany/Chi mix), Stella (9 years old, Cavalier King Charles Spaniel), Hazel (2 years old, Cavalier).
The other 3 don't get a joint support supplement at this time.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Maggie has slight elbow dysplasia.. she is on GlycoFlexII and stopped limping about a week into it.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't know if it was something they should take as a preventative measure or not. She doesn't have any joint problems as far as we know. She's only 2.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't give any to my 1 year old Bichon mix Kina. I know that there is some in the food that she eats. Her and Sadie are both on the same food.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've always given them to my dogs, no matter what the size. They usually start at 8 weeks or so when I get them. I switch around brands to give them a wider variety of joint supplements. So, they actually don't ever get just glucosamine.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think giving joint supplements as a preventative is a bad thing at all. And I wouldn't rely on the joint supplements that are included in some dog foods. Normally they are not included at a high enough dosage to help. So, IMHO, additional supplementation is warranted if you need/want joint support.
There are alot of good supplements and I think you can try several to find which one(s) help your dog the most. For instance, Desi gets really loose stool from Cosequin DS and Dasaquin, but not from the Springtime Joint Health Chews. The Joint Health Chews help him with no effects, so that is what we are using at the moment.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> I don't think giving joint supplements as a preventative is a bad thing at all. And I wouldn't rely on the joint supplements that are included in some dog foods. Normally they are not included at a high enough dosage to help. So, IMHO, additional supplementation is warranted if you need/want joint support.
> There are alot of good supplements and I think you can try several to find which one(s) help your dog the most. For instance, Desi gets really loose stool from Cosequin DS and Dasaquin, but not from the Springtime Joint Health Chews. The Joint Health Chews help him with no effects, so that is what we are using at the moment.


Thx for info.  Jackson is 1.5yrs old with no knee or joint problems but he's pretty active and is constantly jumping, running, wrestling all over the place so I didnt know if maybe it'd be a good preventative to put him on for future problems.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Since my dachshund is on raw, I feel that he needs glucosamine since all the dry dog food he's ever been on has it as an added supplement e.g. Orijen. I just get some from Trader Joes which is spiked with beef liver. Also, he's a crazy runner/jumper so I think it's good for him. 

That being said, you really need to be diligent in giving the supplements along with the right dosage for there to be any benefit. My dog is 4 by the way.


----------



## schtuffy (May 12, 2010)

dieterherzog said:


> Since my dachshund is on raw, I feel that he needs glucosamine since all the dry dog food he's ever been on has it as an added supplement e.g. Orijen. I just get some from Trader Joes which is spiked with beef liver. Also, he's a crazy runner/jumper so I think it's good for him.
> 
> That being said, you really need to be diligent in giving the supplements along with the right dosage for there to be any benefit. My dog is 4 by the way.


Are the supplements from Trader Joes for dogs or humans? And since you feed raw, have you ever tried chicken feet? I'm also looking for a source of glucosamine for the puppy as more of a preventative measure.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Are the supplements from Trader Joes for dogs or humans? And since you feed raw, have you ever tried chicken feet? I'm also looking for a source of glucosamine for the puppy as more of a preventative measure.


It's for dogs. It's about $9.99 for a bottle of about 100 tabs? And he gets 1/2 tab a day, so it lasts a long time. 

I have tried chicken feet - he gets is like once a month since I usually just use up the chicken feet to make stock. I don't know how much chicken feet actually works but I know that glucosamine is from shellfish and that has shown to improve arthritis in dogs, so I would use that as my main source of glucosamine for dogs. 

Also, pork hock is said to be good for joints. I don't feed pork, but if you do, you could try that.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I researched the subject a bit and found that raw fed Max needs 1 ounce of cartilage a day to provide his glucosamine needs so I don't supplement. It is supposed to be 5% glucosamine which means he would get 1400 mg glucosamine per ounce of raw cartilage.

Even though foods have it I would supplement as they cannot add in enough to be theraputic.

And since raw is high in cartilage I assume all dogs need it and I will be sure to include it in any carnivore's diet.


----------

